# Problem upgrading from 8.2 to 9



## puntocom (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello, I'm having problems upgrading one machine from FreeBSD 8.2 to 9.0.

Previously I have upgraded 5 other machines without any problem following the FreeBSD update steps in the handbook, but in this machine, when doing the *portupgrade -af* the build stalls and I get this message:


```
Timeout, server not responding.
```

I have to re-start the server, run a 
	
	



```
[B]fsck[/B]
```
 and start again. I have tried 3 times with the same problem. Later I tried to stop apache and mysql servers and do a *portupgrade -afpP* to reinstall binaries and I got the same problem:


```
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages'
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/lib/python2.7'
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package `python27-2.7.2_3'
(perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 207 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done]
--->  Installing the new version via the package
Timeout, server not responding.
```
Any idea? I would like to minimize the downtime as much as possible since I'm running a web server. The VPS has 1 Gb RAM, I don't think it's a memory problem because I have upgraded 256Mb ram VPS without any problem.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

You're updating your ports, not the base system.


```
Timeout, server not responding.
```
Would indicate network problems.


----------



## puntocom (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think so because the server crashes and it doesn't boot, so I need to open a serial console and run a fsck. I'm trying again with `# portupgrade -afpP` and I'll post here the results.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't blindly run *portupgrade -a* or some variation thereof.

Run pkg_updating(1) and read the directions.


----------



## puntocom (Feb 8, 2012)

I have solved the problem reinstalling portupgrade and starting again as stated in the Handbook. 

Thank you and sorry for my improper formating in my messages, it won't happen again.


----------

